
Restoring tropical forests from the bottom up - Petiver
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/355/6324/455.full
======
clock_tower
This is extremely good news, and I'm not surprised that Brazil is leading the
way -- there's been a lot of research on native forest use in Brazil in recent
years. (Our rediscovery of terra preta also originates with this work.)

------
vanderZwan
> _Moreover, Brazilian scientists and wood pulp producers are collaborating to
> test an innovative restoration model, in which fast-growing, economically
> valuable eucalyptus trees are interplanted with native species, and then the
> eucalyptus are logged for wood pulp after 6 to 7 years to offset initial
> planting costs (9). Early results suggest that the fast-growing eucalyptus
> forms a canopy that facilitates the establishment of a diverse suite of
> native tree seedlings in the understory; the native trees grow quickly after
> the eucalyptus trees are harvested. Other non-native, economically valuable
> species, such as pine, can facilitate native tree establishment in some
> tropical systems (15), suggesting this approach could be used more widely
> for forest landscape restoration._

So basically, they restore the ecology using immigrants ;)

------
doctorcroc
Not related to the article, but a meta question about HN -- how has this
stayed on the front page all day? It has 1 comment (before I posted this), and
~50 upvotes. I've seen much popular posts be buried much earlier.

Again, not disparaging the content, it's great, but this was peculiar.

~~~
grzm
Lots of upvotes, few or no flags, few comments (so it didn't set off the
overheated discussion detector algorithm), all of this plus the relative
rankings of everything else today.

